# Verweigerung Reparatur wegen „Eu-Recht“ ZR Team 7.0 2017



## Chatic (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte momentan einen vorbeugenden Check-Up durchführen lassen, um evtl. Kleinigkeiten entgegenzuwirken.

Mein Problem ist, dass mir nun schon 2 Händler den Check-Up, den ich selbst bezahlen wollen würde, verweigert haben. Beide keine Servicepartner von Radon da die Entfernung zu groß ist.

Neben anderen Gründen(ich vermute, dass die Händler natürlich selbst verkaufen möchten) wurde ich zweimal von unterschiedlichen Stellen auf ein EU-Recht hingewiesen, was aussagen soll, dass die Fahrradwerkstatt die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung beerbt, da ich als Kunde rechtlich keine Endmontage durchführe, sondern die erste Werkstatt, welche das Bike repariert.

Das Rad ist ein Radon ZR Team 7.0 aus 2017.

Hat hier schonmal jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, bzw. diese Aussage von einem händler gehört?


----------



## nightwolf (7. Mai 2018)

Versenderrad?
Sowas kommt doch zum Endkunden im Zustand 'fertig endmontiert, nur noch Lenker geradestellen und Pedale reinschrauben' 
So kenn ich das zumindest. 

Oder??

Hast Du schon mal nach der angeblichen EU-Vorschrift gegooglet?
Das ist sowieso immer das Erste was man tun sollte, wenn irgendwer irgendwas behauptet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2018)

Die Händler verweigern eine Inspektion weil sie die günstigeren Versender nicht unterstützen wollen...das kann man auch verstehen. Der Händler will lieber selbst verkaufen. Damit die Kunden das auch spüren das Versender böse sind, schicken sie Dich weg. Wäre auch bei Canyon, Votec und anderen Versendern der Fall.

Wieviel km bist Du damit jetzt gefahren ? Auch bei Regen und Schlamm ? Ansonten gibt es keinen Grund für eine Inspektion.


----------



## write-only (7. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Händler verweigern eine Inspektion weil sie die günstigeren Versender nicht unterstützen wollen...das kann man auch verstehen. Der Händler will lieber selbst verkaufen. Damit die Kunden das auch spüren das Versender böse sind, schicken sie Dich weg. Wäre auch bei Canyon, Votec und anderen Versendern der Fall.



Und sorgen so bei den meisten wohl dafür dass sie nicht nur kein Fahrrad da kaufen sondern auch sonst nix. Klingt nach einem Plan


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2018)

das liegt ja dann am Händler ob er die Einsicht / Weitsicht hat langfristig neue Kunden zu gewinnen.


----------



## Nukem49 (7. Mai 2018)

Ich habe immer nur Versender-Bikes und wurde noch nie weg geschickt. Warum auch!? Ist ja nicht so als würde der Radladen die Reparatur umsonst machen müssen oder würde evtl. Ersatzteile nicht bezahlt bekommen. Ich finde diese Argumentation irgendwie unlogisch. Aber wenn diese Läden auf das Geld verzichten können....dann geh halt woanders hin.


----------



## Chatic (7. Mai 2018)

Mir geht es besonders um die Aussage zum Thema EU-Recht und Gewährleistung.

Dass viele Händler verweigern bei Versender-Bikes ist teils zu verstehen, teils aber auch nicht. Denn mit gutem Service kann man sich auch Kundenbindung schaffen.


----------



## Hillcruiser (17. Mai 2018)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer nur Versender-Bikes und wurde noch nie weg geschickt. Warum auch!? Ist ja nicht so als würde der Radladen die Reparatur umsonst machen müssen oder würde evtl. Ersatzteile nicht bezahlt bekommen. Ich finde diese Argumentation irgendwie unlogisch. Aber wenn diese Läden auf das Geld verzichten können....dann geh halt woanders hin.



also ich hatte auch nie Probleme mit meinem Slide bei den lokalen Fahrradläden zwecks Inspektion oder Reparatur. Wurde immer top bedient.
Hab mich aus dem Grund auch wieder für ein Versenderbike (Propain) entschieden...


----------

